

Ask HN:Best places for Happy Hour Fridays in SF? - brianmac

Hey just in SF for work for 3 weeks in the SOMA area. Wondering where all the YC companies, alumn, and other techies go to enjoy a refreshing beverage friday after work? I am moving here in August and don´t know that many ppl (mostly finance guys and friends from berkely) so be nice to mingle.
======
ndcrandall
I visited Silicon Valley last year and found the Hacker Dojo a great place to
meet people with similar interests. They even invited me to their happy hour
on Friday and it was great. If you are in the SOMA area it will be a bit of a
drive / commute, but I'd say it's worth it.

